# Dummy tires: schwalbe marathon vs big apple



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

Looking to swap the current Continental town and country tires off my big dummy. 


Bike use: 40% dirt road 50% road riding/touring and a little single track mtn biking.


I have my daughter on the back in a Yepp seat a large portion of the time also. 


So what are folks thoughts about the schwalbe big apple VS the marathon modial? 


Thanks


Butch


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

How big are the Mondials? I have had Big Apples on my BD since the beginning and I've never had an issue. Mostly road/gravel. Dirt is fine- the BD is so stable that lateral stability on slick/loose surfaces is never an issue. Worst I've experienced is I spin out a little on wet grass going uphill.

The cush that the BA's provide is super appreciated I'm sure by my little passenger on the back.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have ridden both tires... though not in 26". I have 26x2.35" BAs on my Dummy, and 700x35mm Mondials on my Cross Check. The tread in the Mondials is definitely deeper than the BAs... I think a lot depends on how much mud you expect to hit on that dirt road. The BAs will give you a nice big contact patch and cushion, and the mondials will give you better traction on uneven roads... but in the Gravel, I'd think that the BAs might do you better.

If you had to ask me, I'd say go with the BAs for the Dummy.


----------



## Sammie McShifterson (Mar 26, 2014)

I love Schwalbe tires and have never had a problem with the Big Apples (which I use on my own Big Dummy). I use the more expensive Schwalbe varieties on off-read touring (Supremes) bikes and Marathon Pluses on other commuters but they're all great. I personally don't think you can screw up.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

To me, the Mondials seem more stout and more fit for dirt/singletrack riding. But I can't comment, as I haven't ridden either. When it's time to ditch the Town/Country, I will go for Mondials. I do wish they came a bit fatter than the 2.1's, though.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

Sammie McShifterson said:


> I use the more expensive Schwalbe varieties on off-read touring (Supremes)


Really? I always think of the Supremes as ON-road touring tires. For off-road, I'd go Mondial, Marathon Plus, or mountain Knobbies.


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

tough call... leaning towards BAs I think. I believe we'll spend more time on the road or dirt roads versus single track or muddy environments, making me lean more towards the BAs 

When I pull the trigger, I will post pics.

Cheers
Butch


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I use Big Bens on my Fargo currently. When the Tourrides wear out, I will most likely go with the Bens for this as well


----------

